# What are the most important distinctions between ILE and IEE



## Windrammer (Jan 13, 2017)

Or whatever it is that best makes clear what distinguishes them


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Socionics Personality Types Comparison between ILE and IEE


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

One wants to troll you, the other wants to guilttrip you.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Red Magician said:


> One wants to troll you, the other wants to guilttrip you.


So I'm an ile?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

atamagasuita said:


> So I'm an ile?


Since the world really is that simple, yes!
Or maybe there are ESE's that are just as trolly...
Hard to tell, I've never done a survey on type troll-inclination.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Red Magician said:


> Since the world really is that simple, yes!
> Or maybe there are ESE's that are just as trolly...
> Hard to tell, I've never done a survey on type troll-inclination.


I've been a troll since i was a teen..  i didn't even know that's trolling.. But now i wasn't trolling anymore because I've became a better person now.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

That link is nonsense.

One makes logical sense of their views. One makes ethical sense of their views.

You sure you aren't confusing the ENTP/SEI interaction?


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

The first place I would recommend looking is their PoLR (point of least resistance or vulnerable function). The ILE's PoLR is the IEE's creative function, and visa versa, so that's a major difference. (I think it can often help when stuck between two possible typings to focus on what they're *not* good at or what sort of scrambles their cognition, rather than keep going over and over their ego functions). 

So an ILE will get upset or flustered when asked for Fi information ("What is the status of your relationship with X?" "How do you feel about Y?") and an IEE will get upset or flustered when asked for Ti information ("How did you come to that conclusion?" "How does that work?"). Whereas if you gave the same set of questions to the other type they would be able to answer easily and with a fair amount of depth and complexity. 

Another pretty big difference is quadra values—what they want out of their environment and social/work interactions. Quadra contributes heavily to the "feel" or "vibe" of a person. ILEs are alphas; IEEs are deltas.

Alphas love extremely abstract conversations and comfortable, friendly environments. I like to describe it as the “tea and string theory” quadra, although in my opinion there should also be cookies whenever possible. Alphas are also extremely, pathologically non-serious, often full-on silly. Alpha humor tends towards the absurdist, the inexplicable, the “WTF just happened??”. There's a general tendency in alpha quadra to want to make anything and everything into a joke. I think one of the key beliefs that alphas have is that there is no such thing as a taboo subject. And telling an alpha they shouldn't talk about something is a really great way to get them to talk about it.

Deltas, by contrast, have a bit more of a serious core. That isn't to say they can't be quirky or humorous, and they're not necessarily sticks-in-the-mud or anything, but there's a sense with deltas that there are certain things that really matter, that shouldn't be joked about. Delta humor is much more understated and directed—blink if you miss it deadpan jokes, abrupt references or barbs in the middle of a thought, that sort of thing. Deltas are also much less likely to a) separate a joke from the rest of a thought/conversation by tone or, b) make a joke that relies on tone (un-valued Fe). Like alphas, deltas like comfortable environments, but in general they're much more interested in feeling like they're accomplishing something, even while they're relaxing. They're a little more focused than Alphas who just sort of....flop around and ramble?

Another thing I like (and not everyone is into this, so you can ignore it if you want) is Gulenko's cognitive styles. This can get a bit intensive and technical if you look it up, but basically:

ILEs use causal-determinist cognition (CD). CD thinking is based on cause and effect relationships and is very step-by-step and more or less linear. There's a clear progression from point-to-point, i.e. “A and B because C therefore D and as a result E.” CD is heavily associated with formal logic and mathematical proofs—it likes to take one point or hypothesis and follow it down to its implied conclusion.

IEEs use holographical-panoramic cognition (HP). HP thinking relies on averaging out multiple perspectives in order to create an approximation of reality. It's like how you can take two pictures from slightly different angles and feed one into each eye to create the illusion of three dimensions. Or like Google Earth: a million little snapshots of individual moments that create a patchwork whole. HP thinkers tend to get a quick and dirty 360 on the situation and then make a decision and run with it awhile until something indicates that the situation has changed and they take another bunch of snapshots and maybe revise their thinking. 

HP thinkers are quick and efficient, but often lack precision and might miss details or skip steps. CD is both more careful and more rigid than HP, and also much slower. Now, no Ne dom is going to feel slow when compared to the general populace, and both types may _talk_ equally quickly, but IEEs will assess situations and make decisions faster than ILEs. 

Hope some of that helped. I think those three are the most immediately obvious to me when I'm trying to decide between similar types like that. One other thing to check out is descriptions of hidden agenda functions. ILEs have Fe and IEE have Te. In a nutshell: ILEs are attracted to expressive people and tend to seek attention but tend to be non-subtle and awkward about it; IEEs are attracted to productive and practical people and seek efficiency but tend to be sporadic about implementation.

PS If you're curious and happen to be familiar with any of these pieces of media: Alpha quadra feels like _Doctor Who_ or anything by Douglas Addams (both of these are highly filtered through ILEs specifically, but that shouldn't be a problem for your question). Delta quadra feels like _Gilmore Girls_ or _Foyle's War_ (which is a brilliant British tv show with an SLI main character that everyone should watch). Both GG and FW are really good examples of IEE-SLI duality, actually.

PPS Anyone else notice that Delta culture is itself super sort of...British? 'Cause maybe I've been watching too much _Foyle's War_ but damn...


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Windrammer said:


> Or whatever it is that best makes clear what distinguishes them


At first they both are very similar because of the Ne always wanting to try a bunch of new things at the same time and never doing them all precisely. So the difference lies in the values judgment they use.

For instance: ILE have a characteristc of thinking and deciding for themselves about a subject (Ti). And expressing things in way to get a reaction (Fe). Because they value the outwards reaction that types with "Fe ego" have.

In contrast, the IEE will take the words of others on subjects that are not of their understanding or interest. Although, because of Fi, they will always have their own opinions on morals and rights/wrongs without needing to check with anyone. This is something ILE's simply don't get, they are more inclined to think it's a construct or based on what a certain culture has adopted as standard.


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

Both have same conscious functions as static types.

Their thinking style is however oppositely oriented. Causality (ILE) vs Panoramic (IEE). ILE's think far ahead deriving consequences while IEE's think the context and all the underlying layers.

ILE's have trouble with ethics in the same way IEE's think and vice versa with logic.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ILE's are Alpha Quadra types, IEE's are Delta Quadra types. Also, they're part of different "Clubs".

ILE's are part of the Researchers club. They want to learn and understand the world as best as they can from an abstract and objective standpoint. They are knowledge-seekers and (as "heavy" researchers) are particularly well suited for creating their own original theories and solving fundamental scientific/philosophical questions and problems. (ex: "How was the universe created?" "If man evolved from monkeys, why are there still monkeys?")

IEE's are part of the Humanitarians club. Like Researchers, they focus on the "abstract" world but from more of an ethical standpoint than an objective one. They are focused on people and personal/spiritual growth, both their own and others. As "heavy" humanitarians they are particularly good at spotting other people's potential and talents as well as the "root" of some of their emotional problems. They are concerned with unlocking people's potential in a way that benefits society.


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

randomshoes said:


> IEEs use holographical-panoramic cognition (HP). HP thinking relies on averaging out multiple perspectives in order to create an approximation of reality. It's like how you can take two pictures from slightly different angles and feed one into each eye to create the illusion of three dimensions. Or like Google Earth: a million little snapshots of individual moments that create a patchwork whole. HP thinkers tend to get a quick and dirty 360 on the situation and then make a decision and run with it awhile until something indicates that the situation has changed and they take another bunch of snapshots and maybe revise their thinking.


Whoa this is me. I think I'm IEE, Lol. I remember I tend to like, grasp something by grasping something near it but not quite. Like I remember reading Ivor Horton's beginning Java book and I couldn't wrap my head around it because of it's structure. Like, it would go into things with precise definitions and im like "huh"; because my thinking style is like "Ok so the parameter is like the thingy that goes in the parenthesis and uhh the thing it's assigned to gets put in the thingy, ykwim?"



randomshoes said:


> Deltas, by contrast, have a bit more of a serious core. That isn't to say they can't be quirky or humorous, and they're not necessarily sticks-in-the-mud or anything, but there's a sense with deltas that there are certain things that really matter, that shouldn't be joked about. Delta humor is much more understated and directed—blink if you miss it deadpan jokes, abrupt references or barbs in the middle of a thought, that sort of thing. Deltas are also much less likely to a) separate a joke from the rest of a thought/conversation by tone or, b) make a joke that relies on tone (un-valued Fe). Like alphas, deltas like comfortable environments, but in general they're much more interested in feeling like they're accomplishing something, even while they're relaxing. They're a little more focused than Alphas who just sort of....flop around and ramble?


YES I get exactly what you mean by this. I remember writing a monologue about how I fantasized about saving men from a matriarcal god AI (in the context, I was being mostly serious) and I ended it with a tongue-in-cheek "Triz vs. the forces of misandry" (it's like the star vs. the forces of evil title Lol.) I tend to like conversing to gather data on a person or to advance the friendship, so sometimes I get bored of talking to Alpha's because we don't really seem on the same wavelength. 



randomshoes said:


> PS If you're curious and happen to be familiar with any of these pieces of media: Alpha quadra feels like _Doctor Who_ or anything by Douglas Addams (both of these are highly filtered through ILEs specifically, but that shouldn't be a problem for your question). Delta quadra feels like _Gilmore Girls_ or _Foyle's War_ (which is a brilliant British tv show with an SLI main character that everyone should watch). Both GG and FW are really good examples of IEE-SLI duality, actually.


Never seen the Delta's media but I remember reading the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy series and at first I was like "Yes! Nerd media! I will read this to get 'in' with the nerds" and then later it just felt stupid and monotonous. Like it was nice in the first book or so because few books are written like that, but then it's like "Are... you guys going to have meaning in anything?"


----------



## Tsurukaze (May 11, 2015)

This is just my personal experience, but IEE's focus more on their individual relationships with specific people. When you talk with them, you get a sense that they are connecting with you personally and looking into your soul. ILE's are a bit of flitting from one group/person to the next and being "party people". Talking to them, you find they are very friendly and fun. Both tend to have lots of friends and can talk to a bunch of people within a short period of time. Some ILE's are kind of awkward, despite generally being social. And some IEE's can have introspective tendencies.


----------

